# time to test Power Pole customer service



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

My power pole has been going down on its own. Plus the buttons on the unit do not work properly. Don't see anything wrong with the circuit board, but don't see anything else. It works fine with the remote.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

floridascuba said:


> My power pole has been going down on its own. Plus the buttons on the unit do not work properly. Don't see anything wrong with the circuit board, but don't see anything else. It works fine with the remote.


It's the only company I have NEVER heard a bad rap for customer service. They should take care of you with no issues


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

My only complaint is they were not open at 5:15 Friday and would've allowed me to use my power pole. It turned out to be my cap. A quick troubleshoot by just unplugging the ribbon cable to see. I called a couple people and both never had that issue and didn't even think to check that. Replacement should be waiting for me at home. 

Now I know what to check for next time instead of assuming its the circuit board.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

To be fair, If i was running a company for the fishing industry and my shop was that close to the water I'd have a gone fishing sign hanging on the door at 4:30 on Friday.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

floridascuba said:


> My only complaint is they were not open at 5:15 Friday and would've allowed me to use my power pole. It turned out to be my cap. A quick troubleshoot by just unplugging the ribbon cable to see. I called a couple people and both never had that issue and didn't even think to check that. Replacement should be waiting for me at home.
> 
> Now I know what to check for next time instead of assuming its the circuit board.


Glad, you got it figured out. A rogue power pole could be a bad deal when towing at highway speeds. I was always scared to death that I'd accidently sit on my remote when towing and my twin blades would stab asphalt - it helped me to always make sure I had my master power switch in the off position.


----------

